# Hong Kong Disneyland...a good investment?



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thread on the push to have Lantau's future kept green :
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183029

According to the government concept plan (http://www.pland.gov.hk/lantau/en/plan/index.html), the area around Sunny Bay (Yam O) will be a designated tourism node.

_A3 - Leisure and Entertainment Node at Sunny Bay










The Sunny Bay Reclamation, at the gateway to the North East Lantau tourism hub and near the Sunny Bay MTR Station, was recommended as a tourism node in the Northshore Lantau Development Feasibility Study. It is suitable for a leisure and entertainment node, particularly for youths, which may comprise such components as entertainment, dining, fashionable stores, performance venues, theme attractions and indoor leisure and sports facilities like indoor man made beach. The proposal could create synergy with Hong Kong Disneyland and other tourism proposals on Lantau.
_

Notice on the map the developments are expected to go east and away from the existing MTR station. The protected bay at Yam O is excluded from the plan to the southwest.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sen said:


> Dont forget a air ticket from Shanghai or Beijing to Hong Kong costs the same as the one to Tokyo, so Hong Kong really does not have any geographical advantage in this case, I dont know anyone who is going to Hong Kong solely for the disneyland apart from maybe people in Guangdong province (they can take daytrips).However there are people who are going to Tokyo just for the disneyland.


Are mainlanders even allowed to visit Japan on individual visit visas and not in tour groups? Tours tend to mix attractions with shopping, so I doubt there is a tour to Japan just to visit Disneyland alone.

Given the fear over illegal immigration and foreigner crime these days, I doubt Japan would loosen its restrictions on mainland tourism any time soon.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sen said:


> well I agree with you.
> If you check out the brochure of Hong Kong or Japan tour offered by the Chinese tour agencies, Disneyland in Tokyo is often the most highlighted part of the trip since Chinese are not interested in traditional Japanese culture, while Hong Kong disneyland is not very important part of the tour.
> by far the majority of mainland visitors to HK disneyland are from Guangdong province and HK's immediate area, it's not much of a big draw for Chinese tourists from other places, maybe it was suppose to be..people had their expectation to high and it hasnt been met.


There is a reason for that. Disney made a mistake and didn't go after the tour agencies when they first opened. It was part of their PR gaffe that has plagued them since the beginning. Without the proper support from park management, there wasn't much incentive for tours to include Disneyland, so many opted to keep Ocean Park on their itineraries instead. However, with the individual visit scheme program in place, many tourists can now visit Hong Kong and go to Disneyland on their own without even joining a tour, hence looking at tour itineraries alone is quite meaningless in deciphering how popular Disneyland is. Ultimately, the attendance numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

2 separate group of friends of mine visited HK in December 2006. None paid a visit to HK Disneyland but visited Ocean Park and enjoyed it!

Why? Because Ocean Park is cheaper and if they wanted to go to HK for the Disneyland experience they'd might as well visit a better equipped park in Tokyo etc instead.

Ocean Park has become a part of the HK experience for them. Just their opinion.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ignoramus said:


> 2 separate group of friends of mine visited HK in December 2006. None paid a visit to HK Disneyland but visited Ocean Park and enjoyed it!
> 
> Why? Because Ocean Park is cheaper and if they wanted to go to HK for the Disneyland experience they'd might as well visit a better equipped park in Tokyo etc instead.
> 
> Ocean Park has become a part of the HK experience for them. Just their opinion.


It's also probably because the animals in Ocean Park are real while those in Disneyland are not!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Are mainlanders even allowed to visit Japan on individual visit visas and not in tour groups? Tours tend to mix attractions with shopping, so I doubt there is a tour to Japan just to visit Disneyland alone.
> 
> Given the fear over illegal immigration and foreigner crime these days, I doubt Japan would loosen its restrictions on mainland tourism any time soon.


there are 3 day tour just for the disneyland and maybe shopping in tokyo, the proper japan tour is 7 days long and include those temples and other attractions etc, but many chinese are not interested in them.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ignoramus said:


> 2 separate group of friends of mine visited HK in December 2006. None paid a visit to HK Disneyland but visited Ocean Park and enjoyed it!
> 
> Why? Because Ocean Park is cheaper and if they wanted to go to HK for the Disneyland experience they'd might as well visit a better equipped park in Tokyo etc instead.
> 
> Ocean Park has become a part of the HK experience for them. Just their opinion.


This fuels the argument that Ocean Park and Disneyland are not competing against each other. Attendance figures at Ocean Park have actually improved as more tourists visit Hong Kong, so the addition of Disneyland has made Hong Kong a more appealing destination in itself, with many more different types of attractions compared to its regional competitors.

Disneyland appeals to a certain demographic. I'm not surprised if the wrong demographic decides to go to Ocean Park instead. In the end, > 5 million visitors in the first year is quite a huge number for such a small park.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ No, it is the fourth largest.
> 
> *The Disney resorts in terms of physical size (ranking):*
> 
> ...


WDW is that much bigger than the rest? How much of the acreages are theme park alone?


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ Park acreages don't say everything. For example, the Magic Kingdom in Orlando is bigger than Disneyland in Anaheim, but Anaheim has more rides (Orlando resort as a whole of course has a lot more attractions, but the individual park does not). The largest of all the Disney parks is Animal Kingdom in Orlando, but this is because of the large areas for keeping real animals.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WANCH said:


> So you went to Disneyland yesterday, cool
> 
> The rides in Disneyland are pretty much the same. Space Mountain though to me is the most amuzing ride.


yeah, but i didnt go to that space mountain, because i didn't get a fastpass.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> Thread on the push to have Lantau's future kept green :
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183029
> 
> According to the government concept plan (http://www.pland.gov.hk/lantau/en/plan/index.html), the area around Sunny Bay (Yam O) will be a designated tourism node.
> ...


First, the piece of reclaimation is far away from any N. Lantau Link interchange. It is not well located for transportation. Well... it is possible to run shuttle between the MTR station and in the district, but not direct service to the urban area.

Second, the concept plan narrows the opening of Yam O Wan restricting water flow in the bay. It is going to create some environmental problem. 

Third, reclamination on north shore of Lantau will face the question of protection of Chinese White Dolphin. There is possible reclaimation work need to be done on the airport island, I doubt this project will be approved.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't think there are serious considerations for further reclaiming that stretch of coastline anyway.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This may sound crazy but since I haven't been to the HK Disneyland, do they have those fast passes?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> This may sound crazy but since I haven't been to the HK Disneyland, do they have those fast passes?


Yes, they do. For the key rides, fast pass is available, and you can only get 1 at a time. It's embedded in the swipe ticket you purchase to enter the park.


----------

